# Pre-seed. I've read something in the leaflet that has me concerned?



## Jan34

I've just taken delivery of another batch of pre-seed, only this time I went for the tube and the applicators instead of the individuals. There is something interesting in the leaflet that has me concerned.

"Each lot of pre seed is tested to ensure the following;
-Bicompatability by sprem motility - Sperm motility after 30 min exposure to 10% lubricant solution equal to 80% or more than that seen for sperm with no lubricant present"

I think this means that use of pre seed kills = 20% less sperm surviving, compared with not using pre seed.

Have I read this right?

And 10% lubricant solution seems quite low - I'm sure that the reality is that the solution would be higher than 10%.


----------



## TrixieLox

Hmmm, that's concerning. Not sure. Anyone? I've stopped using it but did use it for 3 or 4 months purely cos I'd read it _helps_. I didn't actually need it.


----------



## snugglebot

I agree with your conclusion Jan34. Nowhere does pre-seed ever claim to be a "fertility aid" 

It is simply a lube that is better than most if you need lube and are trying to conceive. Therefore isn't as good as the real thing, EWCM. They don't really hide that fact either. If you look at the leaflet they show the visual on sperm survival regular vs KY or the like - there is no sperm, and in the regular vs pre-seed, the preseed shows less sperm than regular no lube.

I bought it this last month too think it was a fertility aid but when I read the leaflet realized it was better for me to not use it if I had EWCM.


----------



## kasey

Hi ladies - I am also concerned about this now - we used preseed for the first time last month (unfort witch got me on Thurs) but I have never really thought I needed it but just kept hearing success stories relating to it! However now I am confused! and wondering if it is worth it?

Maybe we should stick to doing things that help our natural juices - like EPO, drinking lots of water and maybe even the cough medicine with the active ingredient which I have heard works if you take it a few days before ov?


----------



## Lilly123

this is very interesting as I have used this for the last 12 months!!! Thanks for this! xx


----------



## hollee

thanks for this girls, i was going to buy preseed tonight thinking that it helps the little :spermy: get there. i think ill leave it now

:hug:


----------



## snugglebot

I am sure it is very helpful for ladies who don't have ewcm, and the vagina can be a hostile environment and :sex: can be painful without lube, which is why many ladies swear by it. Everyone is different so you will have to judge what you need.

When I first enter my "fertile" phase, I sometimes need it because I am dry. And it is fairly sperm friendly, just not a "fertility enhancer"...just "fertility friendly"


----------



## JASMAK

Hmmm...interesting. TBH, when we used it, I never read the pamphlet. But, I did get pregnant on it - first time using it (also first round of Clomid). Who knows?!!!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I've been using it the last 2 months, and I'm a fan. Like many of you have said it's really only beneficial to women who don't produce enough cm on their own... which I don't think I do! It doesn't claim to be a fertility aid, but the way I see it....if you aren't producing very much cm on your own then the survival rate of the sperm is better with it than without. Does that make sense? haha it does in my head anyway...


----------



## CurlySue

I think the point is, Pre Seed has eighty percent. The likes of KY has something like five percent. 

Whilst it is not perfect it is necessary for some people who cannot BD without it (hands up!) and at eighty percent is a hell of a lot lesser evil than other lubricants.


----------



## littlestar

Jan34 said:


> "Each lot of pre seed is tested to ensure the following;
> -Bicompatability by sperm motility - Sperm motility after 30 min exposure to 10% lubricant solution equal to 80% or more than that seen for sperm with no lubricant present".

I read this as pre-seed improving the motility by 80% as opposed to those not using it; where the pre-seed(10%) to sperm mixture(90%). 
or after 30 mins exposure 80% swimmers have maintained good motility as opposed to those not using it. 

I been using Pre-seed since september 08, no :bfp: yet though loads have sworn by it, or maybe i'm reading it wrong? :dohh:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey

spoke my FS about this last year.
We got told that if you have a low count then they wouldn't recommend in 'just in case' - they even said not to use any spermicides INCLUDING saliva as they can all have a detrimental effect on count.
GP said if you have a 'normal' count then preseed could assist if there is very little natural lubrication but there is no real medical proof to back it up.

We still have it... just in case we need some assistance :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

littlestar said:


> Jan34 said:
> 
> 
> "Each lot of pre seed is tested to ensure the following;
> -Bicompatability by sperm motility - Sperm motility after 30 min exposure to 10% lubricant solution equal to 80% or more than that seen for sperm with no lubricant present".
> 
> I read this as pre-seed improving the motility by 80% as opposed to those not using it; where the pre-seed(10%) to sperm mixture(90%).
> or after 30 mins exposure 80% swimmers have maintained good motility as opposed to those not using it.Click to expand...

You should probably investigate what they mean by "no lubricant present". I see it as no CM or preseed. if you have fertile CM, that to me is lubrication, whereas sperm can't survive in the vagina very long if you don't have fertile CM or aren't using preseed.


----------



## srm0421

ok I don't have time to read everyone's out look on this right now but I will get back to it I just wanted to share what my leaflet says 

"preseed is not a contraceptive, it does not kill sperm or interfere with sperm function"


It also says it is PH balanced to mimic fertile CM. I will continue to use it because I have faith in it but if anyone has any doubts about using it then I suggest you don't ,I do not get any EWCM so I am going to use it to help me. Good luck


----------



## CurlySue

Killing some sperm is better than having no cervical mucus and NO sperm being able to reach their destination. That's how I always saw it, anyway.


----------



## Farie

CurlySue said:


> Killing *some *sperm is better than having no cervical mucus and NO sperm being able to reach their destination. That's how I always saw it, anyway.

Same :thumbup:
Better than saliva or nothing!


----------



## Pippin

CurlySue said:


> Killing some sperm is better than having no cervical mucus and NO sperm being able to reach their destination. That's how I always saw it, anyway.

I was going to write something like this. I naturally have very little EWCM and I swear that I only conceived because we were using it (first time using after a long, long time npnt) I think it helped 'bridge the gap' so it was a good thing for us but I can understand the worry if you have male fertility issues. Our natural CM kills off some of the little buggers too (just not fair is it), I think I'm right thinking that anyway, ready to be corrected though!


----------



## FBbaby

But is EWCM or WCM the most fertile one? I am confused about this one having read that both are. I don't produce EWCM any longer, despite taking epo, probably due to long term anti-histamine treatment. I do however produce a lot of watery CM. 

I fell pg first cycle trying, used preseed, unfortunately miscarried. I intended continuing with it, but the truth is I don't particularly like it even though I only use .5 of it (too slippery). Now I'm wondering if I need to anyway.


----------



## Pippin

It's definitely Egg White CM that is the most fertile and allows sperm to swim through it. Anything whitish has sperm killing acidy stuff in it. Natures way of protecting us or something like that in our none fertile times.

How about using the preseed just once near O time and then not using it the other times then it's only one time you need to endure it?


----------



## Lyns

I've started to have concerns about pre-seed as I have conceived twice using it, but miscarried both times, whereas when i don't use I concieved and didn't miscarry?? Go figure. I've also noticed a lot of women who do use it go on to miscarry. Maybe its coincidence, but it bothers me.

My real concern is that my natural CM is a 'filte'r for those :spermy: that shouldn't get through, and maybe Pre-seed is letting some not so great ones through (we have morphology issues) hence the reason I'm miscarrying....

If we use it all, its just the tiniest touch to ease entry.

For those of you who say you haven't got much EWCM, have a little look on FF at the subject of no EWCM.....it tells you to try some Kegels or check internally after a bowel movement as thats when it gets pushed towards the entrance. I didn't think I had any, but kegels really helped me! Don't forget.....its by the cervix you need it....not outside....


----------



## Vestirse

I personally like preseed, but Hubby and I only used when we felt that maybe a little help was needed. That was usually during the days leading up to Ov. A day or so before Ov, we mostly cut it out as 1) hubby can't be arsed to stop to put the damned stuff in and 2) it wasn't helping as I was plenty lubricated on my own. That said Lyns, I DID have two chemicals of preseed before this one turned up. I wonder if you have a point...


----------



## Lyns

Well, I asked my FS about this yesterday, and interestingly enough, he and some colleagues have just completed a study of all vaginal lubricants. 

He confirmed that, as expected, KY is practically spermicide, and said that pre-seed is the best of them all, but use with caution and most importantly...externally only. 

He said (in his words) that it is "an express elevator" for sperm good *and *bad, and whilst it does indeed assist in getting more sperm to the destination in cases of dryness, it interferes with the bodies own ability to filter out the guys that shouldn't make it! Hence increased early mc risk.

His opinion was no CM was infinitely preferable to *any *of the lubes.


----------



## FBbaby

thanks Lyns for sharing this info. I of course will now wonder if it could have been the cause of my early m/c...I won't dwell on it, no point, but I think I am going to leave preseed aside for now. I don't get ewcm, but I have plenty of watery cm, no problem with dryness, so will leave nature to decide.


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Wow!!! Now I'm scared... :( I got my bfp this month after using preseed during my fertile week. I'm praying this is a real pregnancy and doesn't miscarry. Has anyone ever used preseed and carry the baby to term?? I only tried preseed because I don't have ewcm.


----------



## Ovadue

anyone ever heard of using real eggwhite?


----------



## Lyns

Ovadue said:


> anyone ever heard of using real eggwhite?

Yeah, Applegirl tried it a couple of cycles back, in a lube emergency. Not overly recommended though as it is a wee bit of an infection risk....

FBbaby, dont panic hun.....its not that its guaranteed a problem, just there seem to be more slightly instances of it if you have used something like that. You can't undo it now.....and I'm sure all will be fine.


----------



## tansey

I'm with Lyns on this one - well in fact my DH brought up the fact that it could let the not so strong swimmers through who normally get killed off. However if you need lube to BD use it - you got to be able to BD!!!
I have recently bought Zestica which is new and like preseed. It is the EXTERNAL one - I literally need a bit of wetness to get started - once he's in things are fine. We have also used warm water.
If you are already pregnant having used pre-seed I wouldn't worry yourself, plenty of ladies have used it and now have a baby!
FF says that watery CM is also fertile cm and sometimes most of the time that's all i get. As Lyns says, the fertile Cm is needed by the cervix for the swimmers to succeed. But we need lube outside as well to BD.

Also the first month DH and I BD without a condom before i knew anything about TTC we were using Durex tingle lube and i got pg! Go figure!
(before you all hate me it ended in MC and took me 16more months to get pg again which also ended in MC and i am TTC again but my cycles are messed up :( )


----------



## tansey

i just had to post in TTC
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/165983-preseed-reviews-2.html#post2680697
A gentle reminder that ladies in here have issues and also that we are all very sensitive in here because we aren't having an easy TTC journey like others!


----------



## steffi2

My dh has low sperm count 16 million...normal is 40 million. We used pre-seed 3 pack during the day before, during and after ovulation along with my first cycle of clomid and bam! I got pregnant. I think preseed had a lot to do with it too, considering I was so dry with the clomid. We have been trying for 1 1/2 years and I was overjoyed when I tested positive last week.


----------



## - Butterfly -

This is such an interesting thread.

I also used Preseed for the first time in February and got pregnant - I also went on to miscarry.............

I have been using preseed for the last 3 months and no BFP as of yet. The tube is nearly finished and I was thinking of buying more but to be honest after reading through this thread - I don't think I'll bother.

Thanks for all the excellent information.


----------

